# My Mob



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Mob, Colony, Glaring, Clowder.....what ever you call them there are many of them. lol
I call them my mob!
I have at this writing 11 semi-feral cats living in a small garage. Actually there are 10 and one is on his way to the Vet.
I will start at the beginning. Please bear with me.
A little more than a week ago I was looking on Craigslist here in Central IL for a cat for my dog. He loves kittens and cats and I thought it would be good company for him. 
I ran across an ad that had a picture of many cats stretched out on a bed and the ad said something like, "Need to find a new home for my cats, and one Special Needs cat". That's it. I then thought of my brother who is my Pastor. Our church bought a huge 12 acre farm with many out buildings, barns and all and need some cats to keep down the mouse and rabbit problems so I called him and he said sure get the cats. 
So I talked to the craigslist guy and he said there were 12 of them. My brother said I could take 6. I knew we couldn't split them all up but I agreed to the 6. I took them all! All 12. lol 
He will never know as there are so many that look alike and he'll just be confused is all. hehehehe
So, 6 of them have been in the garage for a week and 4 of them just a few days. I will let them out soon so they can get adjusted better but I will leave the door open to the garage and feed them there for a few more days before I move them to one of the bigger barns where they will be safe and have plenty of room. They will be able to come and go as they please.
There is an intact male who has an injured leg, he is with his ex caretaker right now as he was just caught last night. I will pick him up tomorrow night then on Thursday morning he goes to the vet to get fixed and have his leg looked at. 
Sterile Feral is helping me with all of this. Answering all my many many questions and also with the Vet so it doesn't cost me so much. I am eternally grateful for their help!
I am reading everything I can here to gain more information and knowledge to care for these semi-feral babies. I'm so blessed to have found you and them. 
Life would be so boring if we never took any adventures or went on any journeys! 
I begin a new one now! Yipppeeee!:jump
Almost forgot about number 12. She has yet to be captured and is roaming all alone out in the wilderness. Poor baby! Good thoughts and prayers for Golden Girl...thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you going to keep one of them for your dog?

Who knows what will happen if you look at Craigslist again! :shock:

That's where I found Cleo and Cinderella. :grin:

(and 72 cat trees....)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Woah.. a dozen.. At least they have somewhere to go! I would be afraid to look at craigslist too after that one! 

Hopefully Greenport Ferals pops in here! LOL they have PLENTY of knowledge on acclimating them to barns.

Marie 72 cat trees really? Lucky cats.


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow!!! 72 Cat trees!!!! Now that's a treat for any cat! No, no more craigslist for me. lol Cleo and Cinderella are beautiful!
There is one very sweet long hair black cat out there that is very tame and well, we'll see if I can bring her in. She truly was a housecat I'm sure. I believe they all were at one time not so long ago. 
I feel so bad for all of them. I am their 3rd foster parent. They belonged to a woman then a young man and now me. Hopefully I will be their last. 
I am going to introduce my great niece to them to' help me take care of them. When I get too old to care for them she can take over. She's a wonderful cat person and would be perfect for the job. 
I say when I'm too old, longevity does not run in my family and I will be 60 soon. I believe I may have another 10 good years to care for them tho. By that time there probably won't be as many. I say that because there are a couple of very tame ones that may be adoptable which I feel they deserve! A lap of their own!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, NOT 72 cat trees, it just seemed like it. :grin:

I did have 6 in another house at one time, though. Plus some little cat condos.

I have NO cat trees right now, but if I can sell my Bentwood rocker, I'll use the money and put it where the rocking chair is.

Long-haired black kitties ROCK! Good choice. :grin:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just found your thread. What a story and glad they have crossed your path as I am sure you will be their last home and even better if you can get a few of the more tame ones new homes of their own ( makes room for more to come and stay :0) )
Like Botany Black said, Greenprot ferlas should be able to help you so much with getting them set up in the best way ( Pm if theere is no post)


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Jenny bf! I'll look them up. 
Btw, cat #12 has come in along with #'s 13 and 14. OMG! Sure jumped from 6 cats. Hahaha! 
I went out yesterday and opened the garage door about 2 feet and put up some heavy duty crate fencing with brick along the bottom and top so they can look out and see where they are. The intact male is no longer intact and is resting comfortably in my shed here at home. He is in my big dog crate with a litter box, food, water and a nice warm blanket. I will take him out tomorrow to the farm. All seems to be well. He let me love on him a little today.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You are really on your way to getting these cats acclimated. I moved 10 cats about 5 miles two years ago, to my new house. For a week I left them all in and interacted with them as much as possible. Then I built a shed for them in the yard with one solid wall and vinyl mesh on three sides. I picked them up and put them in it for a few hours a day. They sat in there, secure, and surveyed their new surroundings. 
Within 2 weeks they were gong in and out of the house. They all stayed. 

It sounds like you're doing something very similar with letting them get a taste of the outdoors while still in the garage. 

I know you want to move your cats from the garage to the nearby barn. It's so close that I don't think you'll have a problem. Once they're out of the garage, just start feeding them over there. 

This is an amazing amount of cats to rescue all at once! Way to go!


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Update on the Mob.
The cats made the decision with out me to pick which barn they wanted to be in. They picked barn #2. I had picked barn #1 but they had other plans. I now have food in 3 places because I'm not exactly sure where they are going to eventually land for good. I will give them a couple days then stop feeding in barn #1 even tho it's the better barn.
I have to keep food in the garage still as the male is still in there. He is warming up to me tho. Kippers help. 
Any ideas?


----------

